# Holiday Celebration



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 2, 2007)

Holiday Celebration

Chili, Cornbread & Hot Mulled Cider


Please be our guest... Adventures in Cooking or as most of you know us, 
Adventures in Heat is hosting an open house on Sat the 8th to celebrate the 
Season with our loyal customers.

Come sample some of our new offerings.... Chili made with our own seasoning 
blend, our new line of cornbread mixes in various heat levels. See demos of 
the new stovetop smokers. Sample our newest products from Rothschild Farms, 
D.L. Jardines and others. Sip hot cider mulled with fragrant spices mixed & 
packaged locally.

Check out our complete line of gift baskets & bags, our newest additions to 
the Buffalo Spice line, the new Adventures in Heat hot chile powders & 
flakes, and as always, a complete display of grills, smokers, bbq tools & 
accessories.

Find the perfect gift for that hard to buy for person on your list. Find 
sure to please stocking stuffers. Find that ready to eat gourmet item to 
take to that other Holiday party when you just don't have time to make 
something, they will think you did.

Bring family, friends, neighbors, relatives, co-workers, in-laws.. we look 
forward to seeing you.



Sincerely,
George. Valerie, Dave & Chris
Where & When
10189 Main St
Clarence, New York 14031
Saturday December 8, 2007
Noon - 6:00PM


----------

